# Mirror tap?



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone use a mirror tap in their Cruze to power a radar detector? I'm looking at getting one and like that idea of close power and clean install. Thanks.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

A mirror tap? Pardon my ignorance on this, but I've never heard of these... For my radar detector, I have it run to the fuse box on the radio fuse with is accessory. I then grounded it under my dash. It's a clean install. I'm rewiring my whole car tomorrow so I'll take come pics and show ya!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I didn't know radar detectors were still useful? The last I heard/ knew about, I thought most police use laser guns for speed control that only hits the one car affected and does not spray out a band of laser that can be detected. My advice: don't speed. Of course I find the Cruze is one of those cars that speed is not really noticeable. Thus I got pulled over for 53 in a 35. explained I was going to pick up the wife from work and luckily he let me go. How he knew how fast I was going(radar/laser) IDK.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Patman said:


> I didn't know radar detectors were still useful? The last I heard/ knew about, I thought most police use laser guns for speed control that only hits the one car affected and does not spray out a band of laser that can be detected. My advice: don't speed. Of course I find the Cruze is one of those cars that speed is not really noticeable. Thus I got pulled over for 53 in a 35. explained I was going to pick up the wife from work and luckily he let me go. How he knew how fast I was going(radar/laser) IDK.


So some radar detectors are out of date. They don't pick up the new radars and lasers used. 

A lot of cops I've driven by have radar on all the time, while only a few use the gun (laser). Radar detectors are still useful IMO. we all have times when we zone out driving and don't realize how fast we are going. Hopefully the radar detectors alerts use before its too late. They aren't meant to prevent you from ever getting a ticket, they just give you better odds of not. 

Ben


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I posted this before I actually looked at the review mirror. On the back of our Acadia and my Silverado there is an electrical connection that you can tap into. Looked at the Cruze and it doesn't have one like my other two. Looks like I will have to run a power to the fuse box.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I have an A118C dashcam mounted just to the right of the rearview mirror assembly that's powered with one of these kits. It looks very clean with the wire tucked behind the headliner, through the A pillar cover, and down into the fuse box. Works just fine tapped into one of the cigarette lighter fuses so it turns on and off with the ignition. I spent the extra few $ over other kits because it's made in USA, and already has the add-a-fuse circuit + ground wire installed. The ground wire is long enough to run down to the factory ground point on the floor board (under the driver's door trim panel).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I just answered this on an older thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...adar-detector-w-rear-view-mirror-harness.html


----------

